# Elgin Robin



## TheFizzer (May 19, 2017)

https://evansville.craigslist.org/bik/6099944019.html


----------



## island schwinn (May 19, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2017)

this one has discussed before....
* Antique Bicycle - $2300 (Salem IL)  hide this posting*
1936 Elgin Robin needs restored or ride it as is $2300.00 Salem IL 6 0ne 8 - 7 eight 0 - 2 eight 4 four


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2017)

Good deal.


----------



## rollfaster (May 19, 2017)

This bike was sold, I contacted Rod about this several weeks ago. Maybe the sale fell through.


----------



## dougfisk (May 19, 2017)

Is this the one with the fiberglass tank?


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2017)

dougfisk said:


> Is this the one with the fiberglass tank?




Yes.


----------



## Robertriley (May 19, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> This bike was sold, I contacted Rod about this several weeks ago. Maybe the sale fell through.



The bike has been sold and dilivered a couple weeks ago.  The ad is old and needs to be deleted.


----------

